# Gentoo Distri als Router

## kloaper

Also allem vorweg : Ich bin nicht unbedingt DER Linux-Crack befasse mich aber jetz schon seit längerer Zeit mit dem Betriebsystem.

So nun zu meinem Problem  :Smile: 

Also momentan sind hier in meinem Haus 5 Windows Rechner.Alle in einem vollgeswitchen 10/100 mbit Netzwerk!

Auf meinem Windows Rechner (WinXp-Prof , IP-Adresse :192 .168.0.1)

ist das RASPPOE Protokoll von Robert Schlabbach installiert.

Durch diese Konfiguration, können, lögischerweise, alle anderen 4 Pcs ins Internet und auch sonst alle Dienste (FTP,SMTP etc.) problemlos nutzen,ohne das in meinem PC eine zweite Netzwerkkarte installiert ist.

So ,soviel zur Vorgeschichte, nun das eigentliche Problem.

Also ich besitze eine XBOX mit Gentoox darauf.

Ich kam auf die glorreiche Idee sie als Router für Internet zu nutzen.

So daraufhin habe ich mir rp-pppoe von roaring-penguin.com runtergeladen,entpackt und auf Gentoox installiert.

Zudem habe ich dem Lanadapter eth0 die Ip 192.168.0.2 zugewiesen.

Darauf hin wählte sich rp-pppoe erfolgreich ein und ich konnte problemlos surfen.

Aber wenn ich diese IP in meinem Internet-Explorer als Standard-Gateway bzw. DNS-Server angebe tut sich überhaupt nichts.

Mach ich irgendetwas falsch, hab ich was übersehen??

Danke schon im Vorraus für die Hilfe!!

----------

## sirro

 *kloaper wrote:*   

> Aber wenn ich diese IP in meinem Internet-Explorer als Standard-Gateway bzw. DNS-Server angebe tut sich überhaupt nichts.

 

1. Ist auch wirklich ein DNS-Server auf der Box drauf?

2. Hast du Routing aktiviert (z.B. mit iptables, Routing kommt in deiner Beschreibung nicht vor)

----------

## kloaper

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Was meinst du mit "Ist auch wirklich ein DNS - Server auf der Box drauf?"

Ich ging davon aus das der Dienst durch rp-pppoe bereitgestellt wurde??!!

Wie sollte ich vorgehen?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Ich ging davon aus das der Dienst durch rp-pppoe bereitgestellt wurde??!!

 

nein

 *Quote:*   

> Wie sollte ich vorgehen?

 

schau mal z.b. hier rein, dritter post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1036787#1036787

----------

## kloaper

Danke für deine Hilfe

Noch eine Frage , dann hör ich auf zu nerven  :Wink: 

Wieso stellt Gentoo meine Ip-Adresse bei jedem Reboot neu ein.

Ich habe den Befehl: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 verwendet

Nach dem Reboot ist sie wieder 192.168.0.103

----------

## stream

in /etc/conf.d/net wird die IP eingestellt

----------

## boris64

hast du denn deine netzwerkkarte nicht hier konfiguriert?

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

und hier drin findest du dann

```
# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

[edit]

mist nur zweiter  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## kloaper

@ 

borisdigital 

hab deine Hilfe soweit befolgt: Ip ist jetzt statisch , der dnx client gestartet,rppoe wählt sich ein.

Ich kann aber noch immer nicht an meinem Windows pc surfen.

Hab jetz auch schon mehrere TUTS durchgelesen.

Ohne Erfolg.

----------

## stream

hast du nat, routing,... konfiguriert?

----------

## kloaper

no  :Wink: 

kuck meinen forenrang an  :Smile: 

----------

## kloaper

no  :Wink: 

kuck meinen forenrang an  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
> ...

 

So das sind meine Einstellungen in der "net"

----------

## rockhead

 *kloaper wrote:*   

> Aber wenn ich diese IP in meinem Internet-Explorer als Standard-Gateway bzw. DNS-Server angebe tut sich überhaupt nichts.

 

hmm. unter dieser ip hast du dann bestimmt auch keinen dns-dienst eingerichtet.

schon mal versucht, beliebige ip-adresse von deinen windows-rechnern aus anzupingen? 

sollte das erfolgreich sein, ist es schon mal gut. 

dann probier einfach mal, statt deiner xbox-ip echte nameserver bei deinen clients einzutragen.

ein "cat /etc/resolv.conf" auf deiner xbox sollte nameserver adressen ausspucken.

sonst liegt die herausforderung wo anders.

----------

## kloaper

ja natürlich kann ich von meinem Windows Rechner aus Beliebige Ips anpingen.

Geht beides.......

----------

## Pleite

 *kloaper wrote:*   

> ja natürlich kann ich von meinem Windows Rechner aus Beliebige Ips anpingen.
> 
> Geht beides.......

 

hmm, ich kann dem auch nicht ganz folgen. wenn du wirklich externe rechner anpingen kannst (ohne das konfiguriert zu haben   :Question:  ) kanns ja nur am nameserver liegen. dann probier bei einem windows client mal die ip

```
217.5.113.240
```

 als dns server. der sollte die namen für dich auflösenLast edited by Pleite on Wed Apr 14, 2004 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stream

Wenn das nicht geht, dann poste doch mal bitte ein tracert von einem Windows Rechner auf die IP die pleite gepostet hat.

----------

## mo-ca

mal ne ganz andere frage: wie willste mit der xbox nen router bauen?

da haste doch nur eine lan-karte  :Question: 

----------

## boris64

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> mal ne ganz andere frage: wie willste mit der xbox nen router bauen?
> 
> da haste doch nur eine lan-karte 

 

man braucht für 'nen router nur eine netzwerkkarte.

das kann _sogar_ windows (ui!).

----------

## amne

Häh? (Soll soviel bedeuten wie: Es war ein langer Tag und ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit einer Netzwerkkarte funktionieren soll, bitte um genauere Erklärung.)

----------

## ruth

hi,

also, da muss ich amne beipflichten...

wie soll das gehen vernünftig???   :Shocked: 

v.a. mit iptables / shorewall im rücken...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The firewall has two network interfaces. Where Internet connectivity is through a cable or DSL Modem, the External Interface will be the ethernet adapter that is connected to that Modem (e.g., eth0) unless you connect via Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet (PPPoE) or Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) in which case the External Interface will be a ppp  interface (e.g., ppp0). If you connect via a regular modem, your External Interface will also be ppp0. If you connect via ISDN, your external interface will be ippp0.
> 
> --snip--
> ...

 

klar, ein fw rechner ist prinzipiell was anderes als ein router, aber

in ca. 90 % der fälle dürfte ein router fw funktion haben, oder nicht ....   :Shocked: 

mit einem interface geht das nicht, denke ich...

man kläre mich auf, bitte...

gruss

rootshell

und einen speziellen gruss an die dose und das brot... *lach*

----------

## Gekko

Eine Firewall kann man auch mit nur einem Netzinterface bauen. z.B. bestimmte Pakete droppen etc.

Aber ein Router mit nur einem Interface kommt mir auch irgendwie a weng spanisch vor.

Ist das zweite Interface vielleicht ein USB-Modem oder dergleichen???

Bitte um Aufklärung welche Teile da sonst noch im Spiel sind.

Interface heisst nicht automatisch Netzwerkkarte........

----------

## sarahb523

Hi, 

also ich kenne router mit einer netzwerkkarte. Im prinzip ist tcp/ip ja nicht an eine "echte" hardwarekarte gebunden. 

1) man einer karte mehrere IP's (aus unterschiedlichen subnetzen) zuweisen. Dann kann man mit iptables (u.ä.) zwischen den einzelnen subnetzen "routen". Das die beiden ip's die gleiche hardware haben stört da nicht weiter.

2) man kann eine virtuelle netzwerkkarte einrichten. Dann gibts eben eth0 (das herkömmliche device) und vnet0 (das virtuelle device). Wobei das vnet0 intern sowas wie routing über die reale karte macht. Danach wie üblich mit iptables zwischen den karten routen. (vmware macht das so)

3) bei der benutzung von dsl kann man die netzwerkkarte an das interne netz anschließen. Dann schließt man das dsl modem an den switch (wo auch der router dran hängt) an. der router sucht auf seinen device nach dem modem. über pppoe werden die daten ja eh getunnelt, was sich sonst noch so auf dem device abspielt (also der geroutete transfer) ist dem pppoe total egal. Auch hier sind wieder 2 geräte im spiel. das reale eth0 und das ppp0 device. ppp0 ist ja eh immer ein virtuelles gerät.

hoffe das kann hier wer verstehen  :Smile: 

ciao

sarah

----------

## sarahb523

achja hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen das das 2 netzwerkkarten router design sauberer und einfacher zu warten ist. Nur im falle von dsl ist's halbwegs praktikabel, da hier nicht so große daten anfallen die das einzige netz-device "verstopfen"

----------

## Gekko

Sag ich ja, Interface muss nicht gleich nur Netzwerkkarte sein. Im Falle der X-Box wär halt trotzdem interessant zu wissen was er wie genau machen will.

----------

## sarahb523

er hat den pppoe erwähnt, also kanns nur sein das er das dsl modem per usb oder am switch dran hat. Aber das ist im prinzip egal, da bei pppoe eh immer ein ppp-device berietgestellt wird. Also haben wir hier eth0 und ppp0. Aber das hätte er auch etwas genauer beschreiben können  :Smile: 

----------

## Gekko

Hmm,  haste recht.

Sollte mal meine Gucker weiter aufmachen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sarahb523

 :Very Happy: 

aber um mal vom thema abzukommen gentoo auf ner xbox find ich schon faszinierend  :Smile:  geht das einfach? und kann man das rückgängig machen? welche vorteile bringts? Ok das paßt nich ganz in diesem thread, aber vielleicht kann der "auslöser" des threads mir mal 1-2 Worte dazu verraten. 

Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab ne xbox noch nie im betrieb gesehen (hardwaredaten sind mir aba bekannt), daher kenne ich die leistungsfähigkeit dieses teils nich so wirklich.

----------

## Gekko

Ich bin zwar nicht der Threadersteller - man möge mir verzeihen: Aber ich hab folgende Interessante Links gefunden:

http://gentoox.shallax.com/

http://unmodded.mine.nu/docs/FrontPage?action=show&redirect=StartSeite

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass es sogenannte "Update" CD-s von Microsoft gibt, die das gesamte System "zurücksetzen" und eine neue Version vom Original OS (was ja auch nix anderes als ein abgemagertes Windows mit DirectX ist) installiert. Bin mir dessen aber nicht ganz sicher.

Die X-Box wird z.B. in afrikanischen Staaten gerne gekauft, weils eigentlich nix anderes als ein netter Computer zu einem unschlagbaren Preis ist.

----------

## sarahb523

dvd ripen auf dem touter gleichzeitig damit fernsehen und nebenbei internet routing. Hmm klingt eigentlich ganz sinnvoll. Schade das es die xbox nich schon gab als ich mein router gebastelt habe  :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *amne wrote:*   

> Häh? (Soll soviel bedeuten wie: Es war ein langer Tag und ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit einer Netzwerkkarte funktionieren soll, bitte um genauere Erklärung.)

 

hehe.

eine genauere (technische) erklärung habe ich nicht wirklich parat.

aber in meinem rechner läuft (oh wunder) nur eine netzwerkkarte.

ich habe zwei interfaces: eth0, ppp0

und damit habe ich eine funktionstüchtige 1a-internetfreigabe.

andere leute routen zwischen eth0&eth1 und ich mach das halt mit eth0&ppp0.

und jetzt der hit nochmal zum mitschreiben:

sogar windows kann das (*plonk*)

[EDIT]

und ich habe kein usb-modem, sondern wähle mich auch noch quasi über 

eth0 ins internet ein (oh doppelwunder), wobei mein dsl-modem am 

uplink von meinem hub hängt. so kann sich übrigens jeder im netzwerk 

theoretisch&praktisch via dsl einwählen (falls boris mal wieder mit seinen

biersaufenden freunden die ganze nacht monster totklickt und seinen rechner

mitgenommen hat). klingt vielleicht alles ein wenig komisch, funktioniert aber in der praxis wunderbar  :Wink: 

any questions?

bin ich jetzt irgendwie anders ???

[/EDIT]

[2nd EDIT]

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> dvd ripen auf dem touter...

 

was ist ein touter? rofl  :Wink: 

[/2nd EDIT]

----------

## sarahb523

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und damit habe ich eine funktionstüchtige 1a-internetfreigabe. 
> 
> andere leute routen zwischen eth0&eth1 und ich mach das halt mit eth0&ppp0. 
> ...

 

mache ich auch  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> und jetzt der hit nochmal zum mitschreiben: 
> 
> sogar windows kann das (*plonk*) 

 

linux kann das erst recht!

wie das jetzt genau geht weiß ich nicht. Ich kann nur sagen wie es bei mir ist. Ich route auch zwischen 2 interfaces (eth0,ppp0) Als DNS benutze ich einen von der telekom. Ich habe selbst kein dns server auf dem router, daher muß ich auf jedem client folgendes einrichten:

-ip

-subnetzmaske

-default gateway

-dns server

als dns server benutze ich folgenden:

```

wue15l:~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 217.5.115.7

nameserver 194.25.2.129

```

meine routing tabelle sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

wue15l:~ # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.5.98.75     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

10.10.10.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         217.5.98.75     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Auf meinem server hab ich noch ne alte suse drauf. Das setup des routing übernimmt hier das susefirewall script. Wie das so unter gentoo is weiß ich nich so genau.

[/quote]

----------

## ruth

hi sarah,

willst du mich heiraten ???   :Very Happy: 

lg

rootshell

----------

